# VIN Plate Location on GTR



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Apart from the see through plate in dash is there anywhere else where the VIN or identification numbers are?

I assume the eng number is ONLY on the engine and not repeated anywhere?

Fank "U"


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

there is a VIN plate under the bonnet...drivers side of the car under a small removable cover I believe


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Pretty much evey panel has it


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

A lot of panels have the VIN number stuck on

The most obvious and reliable one is the one embossed into the chassis metal under the bonnet towards the back. I think it's the same one that David-R is referring to


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

It's everywhere, never had a car where its nearly every bit of bodywork!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Simb said:


> It's everywhere, never had a car where its nearly every bit of bodywork!


I agree... got chassis number stickers all over the place!!


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 22, 2014)

mines on fuse box, brake servo, everywhere lol, quite difficult to ring as you would suspect somthing with all removed.


----------



## RChu (May 18, 2015)

Is my GTR 35 manufactured in 2015? Its VIN Code is JN1GANR35U0170219

Thanks


----------

